# She's gonna be mad...again



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Mosin 91/30s


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

eatinbass said:


> View attachment 73730
> 
> 
> Mosin 91/30s
> ...


Good deal !

I have a couple I sporterized........great accurate shooting rifles on the cheap !

Ammo is still cheap & available too !

Groundhogs literally explode !

Fish


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I think my son has one of those. Bought it at Ohio Valley. They also gave him like 500 rounds of Ammo


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Confuesd u sellin or what

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

you better hide the bill, and the guns, and the ammo. 
i was considering asking for one for my 16th birthday.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

A fun gun to shoot! Brother has one and i love the accuracy it has even at far ranges!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a few 7.62.54, but they look the same.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Where does one hide a 5 foot rifle the reeks of Cosmoline? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

good point.......just tell her that's your new Cologne.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just tell the little lady: It's all about making the world safer for you Honey!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> good point.......just tell her that's your new Cologne.


That might work! Smells better than what I do after fishin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

jscheel1 said:


> Just tell the little lady: It's all about making the world safer for you Honey!


.....she'd ask "Then what are the others for?"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Young'ins of course !


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where did you get them? My wife is actually looking for one. All we've seen in person are beat up ones at gun shows that seem to be too expensive.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Aim Surplus near Dayton 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Wife used to get mad when I would buy a gun, she gave up on that a long time ago, as long as I am reasonable with it she doesn't care.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

DJ4wd said:


> I have a few 7.62.54, but they look the same.


Is that the same gun?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> My Wife used to get mad when I would buy a gun, she gave up on that a long time ago, as long as I am reasonable with it she doesn't care.


My wife has a very narrow view of "reasonable"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

eatinbass said:


> My wife has a very narrow view of "reasonable"
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LOL... I know that brother..


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

if I "bug" her enough...I get what I want...........right now....i'm waiting for prices and ammo to become reasonable


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> My wife has a very narrow view of "reasonable"
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mine to sometimes


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I see Cabelas have them for $149.99


----------

